# Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura



## Jessi83 (19. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwar einen deutschen Sportfischerschein, bin aber leider praktisch völlig unerfahren und auch schlecht ausgerüstet. #d Nun hab ich vom 5. bis 19 Juni Urlaub auf Fuerteventura gebucht und möchte dort gern angeln gehen.

Habe schon einiges gegooglet und gelesen, u.a. sogar Tabellen mit häufigen Fischarten und Mindestmaßen gefunden, aber ich suche immernoch händeringend professionelle Details, die mich weiterbringen.

Erstmal die Basisdaten: 
Wie gesagt, Anfang Juni. Wir wohnen in Costa Calma, haben einen Mietwagen und sind daher mobil. Da wir Selbstversorger sind, wäre es schön, wenn die Fische vor allem lecker sind, denn ich möchte meinen Fang verwerten |rolleyes
Außerdem bin ich nicht an riesigen Brechern interessiert, denke mal alles zwischen 20 und 70 cm Länge ist völlig ausreichend. Fange lieber mehrere Kleine als einen Großen, zumal ich keine Drillerfahrungen habe.
Wenn ich mich festlegen muss wäre mir vermutlich Posenangeln am liebsten, aber auch Spinnfischen und Grundmontage kann ich mir vorstellen.
Ich hätte auch nichts dagegen, mir meine Köderfische selbst zu stippen. Brauche ich dafür eine zweite Rute, oder geht das alles mit einer?

Von meinem Opa habe ich vor ein paar Jahren ein paar alte Ruten, Rollen und Kunstköder aus marinem Einsatz (bzw. Brackwasser) geerbt. Die stärkste Rute dabei ist eine Teleskoprute 2,70 lang mit einem Wurfgewicht von 100 bis 300 g.

Nun meine Fragen an euch:
- Welche Zielfische kommen für meine Bedürfnisse und mein Equipment in Frage, und wann und wo kann man die am besten fangen?
- Auf welche Methode sollte ich mich festlegen? Wollte nicht einen ganzen Angelkoffer mitschleppen, sondern zu Hause überlegen, wie und was ich angeln möchte.
- Welche Schnüre / Haken / Posen brauche ich? Sind Stahlvorfächer erforderlich? Wenn ja, welche?
- Welche Köder?
- Was für Ruten brauche ich?
- Welche Eigenschaften sollte die passende Rolle haben? Hab hier mehrere gebrauchte Rollen mitsamt Schnur rumliegen, aber bin mir unsicher, welche nun passt.
- Brauche ich einen Kescher, oder kann der zu Hause bleiben?

Achja: ich möchte auf jeden Fall vom Ufer aus angeln, nicht vom Boot aus.

Liebe Grüße
Jessi


----------



## Smallgame (19. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hi Jessi,
Von der Küste aus komme ich immer mit meiner 2,80 M Spinnrute ziemlich gut klar.(Länger ist natürlich vorteilhafter aber meine Rute muss das Bootsantsangeln mit abdecken) Allerdings ist sie wesentlich feiner so um 60 g wurfgewicht. Ich weis ja nicht was da im Atlantik für Monstren an der Küste rumschwimmen daher kann ne 300 g Rute vielleicht auch ganz gut sein. Dazu benutze ich eine Shimano Spinnrolle mit 150 Meter 0,30 Monofile Schnur. Für die Grillrostportionen reicht das vollkommen aus. Auch wenn was größeres dran ist ist man gut bedient. 
Zu den Fischen aus dem Atlantik kann ich leider nichts Sagen


----------



## Jessi83 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hi Smallgame, 

danke für deine Antwort!
Bei der Suche nach Informationen bin ich immer öfter auf den Hinweis gestoßen, auf den Kanaren mit "starkem Gerät" zu angeln, weil dort wohl doch einige Oschies auch in unmittelbarer Ufernähe rumschwimmen und die Meeresfische außerdem wesentlich mehr Kraft aufbringen können als Süßwasserfische und schwerer zu drillen sind. Was genau mit schwererm Gerät nun gemeint ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Bei 100 bis 300 g Wurfgewicht handelt es sich wie gesagt um meine kräftigste Rute, ich habe auch welche mit deutlich weniger bei gleicher Länge. Ich kann bei Bedarf auch gern mal alle meine Ruten auflisten, die für den Salzwassergebrauch in Frage kommen, sind glaube ich nur fünf Stück.

Liebe Grüße und eine gute Nacht
Jessi


----------



## Smallgame (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

und ne angelerlaubnis brauchst du auch schau mal hier: 
http://www.fuerteventurainfo.de/fishing.asp


----------



## Gunnar 80 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hallo Jessi!
Schau mal in "Meeräschen in Frankreich" nach - hab da ne ausführliche Montage beschrieben. Funktioniert auch in Fuerte sehr gut.Du kannst damit nicht nur Meeräschen, sondern auch verschiedene Brassenarten fangen-und die sind lecker!
Wenn Du in Costa Calma am Strand "links aussen" (nördlich) bist,beginnt dort das ufer felsig zu werden-dort gibts Brassen und Meeräschen in Wurfweite-manchmal 5m vom Ufer entfernt.Schnorcheln is da sehr aufschlussreich!!
Das angeln vom Strand ist generell verboten und man braucht auch eine Lizenz fürs Uferangeln.
Für die "kleineren" Fische reicht eine Spinnrute bis ca.60g und 0,30er Schnur völlig aus.
Damit kann man auch mit kleinen,schlanken Blinkern, Wobblern und Popper Hornhechte, Bluefish und Barracudas fangen.
Wenn du Angst vor grossen Fischen hast, lass die 300g Rute zu Hause!! - Wenn nicht, nimm sie auch mit und angle nachts mit toten Meeräschen auf Grund-verwende ein Stahlvorfach und wirf soweit du kannst-das bringt Stachelrochen,Glatthaie und Bluefish-am besten in Hafeneinfahrten-geht aber auch am Strand.Eine gute Möglichkeit mit wenig Zeitaufwand einige Drillerfahrung zu sammeln!
Spinnfischen ist überall dort erfolgversprechend, wo das Wasser in Ufernähe tief ist.
Wünsch Dir viel Spass!
Grüsse Gunnar


----------



## Jessi83 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hi!

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Ja das mit der Angelerlaubnis wusste ich, kannte auch den obigen Link. Dort soll man dann auch Infomaterial zu geschützten Arten und Mindestmaßen bekommen.

Hornhechte würden mich auch sehr reizen, auch wenn sie sehr grätenreich sein sollen. Aber das trifft auf Äschen und Brassen ja soweit ich weiß ebenfalls zu.

0,30er Schnur monofil?
Wie ist das mit Stahlvorfächern bei Hornhechten und Barracudas? Bluefish sind mir total unbekannt, haben die auch einen deutschen Trivialnamen?

Angst vor großen Fischen habe ich nicht direkt, ich dachte nur es wäre sinnvoll, sich vor dem Urlaub auf bestimmte Zielfische festzulegen, damit man nicht nen ganzen Angelkoffer mitschleppen muss. Und ob ich im Dunkeln auf den Felsen rumklettern will weiß ich auch noch nicht  |kopfkrat

Ein Kescher ist wohl verpflichtend, gerade wenn man vom Felsen angelt, oder?

Darf man auf Fuerte eigentlich eine Angel auf Pose auswerfen und parallel blinkern? Bei meinem Angelverein hier in Hannover ist es nicht erlaubt beim Spinnfischen noch andere Angeln auszuwerfen.

Liebe Grüße
Jessica


----------



## alisan (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hy Jessi,
vielleicht verwechsel ich da jetzt was, aber der Bluefish müßte doch der Pomatomus saltator sein, auch Blaubarsch/Blaufisch genannt. Der kann schon recht groß werden. Also stabiles Gerät wäre nicht schlecht.
Vorallem echt stabiles Vorfachmaterial, sonst tust Du Dir und vorallem dem Fisch keinen Gefallen.
Außerdem muß man eventuell auch mit Baracuda rechnen.
Viele Fischarten vor Fuerteventura haben ein massives Gebiss (auch viele kleine Arten).
Auf den Kanaren wird doch , soweit ich mich erinnern kann, Trolling angeboten.
Hier wäre der Vorteil, daß möglicherweise einige Bootsführer das passende Gerät zur Verfügung stellen.
Allerdings sind hier wohl die Zielfischgrößen deutlich über 20 cm.
Mit Posenangeln könnte es schwer sein, mit unter hast Du hier mit recht starker Brandung zu kämpfen, bei Flut wird die Pose nicht lang draußen bleiben. Sofern Du überhaupt vom Land aus angeln dürftest.
Falls Du noch weitere Tipps zum Gerät o.ä.brauchst, kannst Dich gerne melden.
Tipp vorweg, das Salzwasser ist echt agressiv, achte auf eine Rolle, die das einigermaßen wegsteckt
Gruß Alisan


----------



## Jessi83 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hi alisan, 

vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Das Ding ist, ich bin wirklich Anfängerin und weiß mit Angaben wie "stabiles Vorfach" wenig anzufangen. Hast du bestimmte Angaben für bestimmte Arten, nach denen ich mir Material kaufen kann? #c

Ich möchte übrigens auf jeden Fall auf eigene Faust vom Land aus angeln, an einer Bootstour habe ich kein Interesse.

Bei den Posen könntest du recht haben, auf Fuerte ist oft starke Brandung, gerade bei Costa Calma sind die Windstärken relativ hoch. Allerdings ist der Wind auf der Ostseite, wo Costa Calma liegt, fast immer ablandig. Das könnte ich mir doch dann sogar zunutze machen, wenn ich die Pose einfach abtreiben lasse? |rolleyes

LG Jessi


----------



## alisan (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

@Jessi
Ok, Du kannst natürlich versuchen Dir den Wind zunutze zu machen. 
Trotzdem wird Dir wohl die Brandung die Pose reinschleudern. An windstillen Tagen könnte vielleicht was gehen wenn dann noch das Wasser abläuft/Ebbe bleibt die Pose vielleicht draußen.
Es könnte ein Versuch wert sein, hier auf Grund zu versuchen, vielleicht mit Fischfetzen. Sofern erlaubt.
Könntest hier Brandungsbleie Krallenbleie ausprobieren.
Ist aber Abzuklären, ob dort das Material Blei erlaubt ist.
Ansonsten würd ichs auch mal mit Wobblern mittlerer Größe versuchen, aber vorallem super stabile Sprengringe und echt gute Haken.
Kann sein, je nachdem, welche Wobbler Du verwendest, daß es sinnvoll ist, die montierten Haken zu tauschen.
Sprichst Du Spanisch? dann könntest Du eventuell  einheimische Fischer/Angler befragen, wo was geht.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du nicht ausschließlich wegen des Angeln dort hinfährst, oder?
Gruß Alisan


----------



## Jessi83 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hmmm ja ich erkenne die Probleme... ich denke ich nehm einfach mal ne Pose und ein paar passende Vorfächer mit, muss man ja nicht einsetzen.
Ich kenn das Wetter auf Fuerte nicht, ich hoffe auch noch, dass es im Juni nicht ganz so windig ist. Die Passatwinde kommen erst Juli / August |supergri

Grundblei klingt auch gut, aber welche Gewichte und welche Montagen sind hier zu empfehlen? #c Es gibt sowohl felsige als auch sandige Gründe dort.

Habe bisher noch nicht gehört, dass Blei oder Fischfetzen auf den Kanaren verboten sein soll. Weiß jemand genaueres?

Spinnfischen tu ich zu Hause am liebsten (obwohl ich nicht wirklich erfolgreich war bisher), das werde ich dort auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, wenn sich das anbietet.
Sprengringe sagen mir nichts, google sagt mir, dass man die vor die Wobbler montiert. Okay... werde mich um Details dann noch bemühen, ist ja noch ne Weile hin |supergri
Was denkst du welche Fische auf die Wobbler beißen werden?

Ich spreche leider kein Wort Spanisch... wollte es seit zwei Jahren eigentlich lernen, aber bin bisher nicht dazu gekommen #q

LG Jessi


----------



## Jessi83 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Ich wollt ja mal aufschreiben, was ich an Angeln da habe.

Also fürs Salzwasser mitnehmen könnte ich:

- 270 cm, WG 100 - 300g (Snap Carbotech Practica 300)
- 240 cm, WG 100 - 300g (Silstar Powertip 300)
- 240 cm, WF 30 - 60g (DAM Fighter)
- 300 cm, WG 20 - 40g, TL: 73cm (Snap..)
- 210 cm, WG 10 - 30g (Snap G-Tec Tele Pack)
- 215 cm, Action A5 - 15 (Silstar Festival Telespin 215)


----------



## daci7 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Sprengringe sind die Ringe mit denen die Haken am Köder befestigt sind - die sollten natürlich (wie auch die Haken) sehr stabil sein.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle eine stärkere und eine leichtere Rute mitnehmen, sprich eine mit nem Wurfgewicht um die 60-80g und eine mit nem Wurfgewicht um die 150-250g. Vom Ufer aus bevorzuge ich selbst längere Ruten, da man so mehr Schnur beim Grundangeln aus der Brandung halten kann (und daher weniger Blei braucht) und ebenfalls weiter auswerfen kann.
Zu den Ruten würde ich einmal ne 4000er-5000er Rolle empfehlen, gefüllt mit 30er monofiler Schnur und einmal ne 6000er-7000er mit 40-50er Schnur.

Mit der leichteren Rute kann man leichte Grundmontagen, Posenmontagen, sowie Spinnköder führen. Mit der schwereren Rute dann eben Grundmontagen sowie schwere Posenmontagen werfen.

Zu den Montagen: mit leichteren Bleien (30-80g), einfacher Durchlaufmontage, 25er bis 28er monofilem Vorfach oder Fluorocarbon und 4er bis 10er Haken bestückt mit Tintenfischstücken, Muscheln oder kleinen Fischfetzen kann man eigentlich immer schöne Speisefische (Doraden, Barschartige, Meerbrassen etc) fangen. Diese Montage kannst du am besten an ruhigeren Stellen zu Wasser lassen - Hafeneinfahrten, Molen etc sind immer gut. Du kannst dies entweder einfach rauspölen und warten oder "aktiv" fischen indem du eben dann und wann mal das Blei ein wenig "springen lässt". Generell ist wechselhafter Untergrund immer super - Felsformationen gefolgt von Sandbänken zum Bleistift. Gleiche Haken, Köder und Vorfächer kannst du auch an der leichten Posenmontage anbieten. Köder  findest du selbst zwischen den Steinen oder an der Kühltheke.

Bei Kunstködern würde ich mich auf schanke Blinker und Wobbler  beschränken. Hierfür brauchst du noch stärkeres Vorfachmaterial  (0,6er-0,8er FC, oder Stahl mit einer Tragkraft von >25lbs). 

Schwereres Geschütz kannst du ebenso an den Fisch bringen: 100-200g Bleie, respektive schwerere Posenmontage, 0,6er-1,0er Fluorocarbonvorfächer und 1er-3/0er Haken bestückt mit ganzen Sardinen oder kleinen Meeräschen einfach an Stellen rauspölen an denen tieferes Wasser in Wurfweite ist, oder ebenso an Hafeneinfahrten (bevorzugt bei Dämmerung/Nacht). Zielfische wären hier dann wie schon angesprochen Bluefish, Barrakuda, Rochen usw.

Wenn du dir keine sooo großen Aufwand machen willst, dein Gepäck und Ausgaben klein halten willst und nur zur Nahrungsergänzung fischen willst würde ich dir erstere Variante empfehlen. Wenn du ein wenig mehr Nervenkitzel suchst probier unbedingt aush letztere aus 

Viel Spaß und berichte bitte später wies ausgegangen ist!
#h

PS: Ich würde aus deiner Auswahl diese wählen:

- 270 cm, WG 100 - 300g (Snap Carbotech Practica 300)
- 240 cm, WF 30 - 60g (DAM Fighter)

(leider kenn ich die Ruten allerdings nicht - mir wären auch längere Stöcke lieber, aber das geht schon! -> eventuell würde ich daher sogar eher die 3m 20/40g Rute nehmen)


----------



## Ines (21. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Moin Jessi, ich wünsche dir  viel Erfolg auf Fuerteventura. 
Ich schicke dir mal den Link einer Internetseite mit Tipps für die Kanaren per PN - ich weiß nicht, ob ich den hier einfach so einstellen darf.
Ich selber habe - der Tipp ist auch auf der Seite - mal auf Gomera im Hafen Gelbstriemen mit Weißbrotstückchen gefangen - aus der Hand, also nur die Leine ins Wasser gehalten. Das habe ich mir von den Jungs im Hafen dort abgeguckt. Das hat Spaß gemacht, ich habe Gelbstriemen gefangen, das war eine Fingerspitzenarbeit. Den Biss mit der Hand zu fühlen, ist auch sehr spannend. Schmecken gut, die Gelbstriemen. Bogas heißen sie dort.


----------



## chaturanga (21. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hallo Jessi,

fahre nach Corralejo.
Da am Hafenende liegt ein Katamaran mit Namen Pez Velereo.
Der Skipper ist Deutscher. Am Hafen ist eine kleine Bude, da kann man Angeltrips buchen.Kostet 50 €. Es ist ein alter Katamaran ohne Schnickschnack. Die Steuermänner sind zwei alte Spanische Fischer.
Die kennen das Meer dort wie die Westentasche. Die sind nur auf Kapitale aus. Die anderen Boote die dort auch rausfahren, angeln nur für die Restauants. Bei der Pez Velero kannst du deine Fische mitnehmen.
Von Barracuda bis Bluefin ist alles drin. Geangelt wird mit lebendem Köder, der erst am Anfang gefangen wird. Das allein ist es schon wert.
Es war das geilste Meeresangeln was ich bis jetzt mitgemacht habe.
Wenn du keine eigene gute Ausrüstung hast, ist das egal, die haben ganz brauchbares Gerät. Es fahren max vier Leute mit. Du musst 1-2 Tage am besten Nachmittags vorher buchen. Ich habe einen gefangenen Barracuda abends in einer Fischerkneipe gegrillt bekommen. Der Skipper hat das arrangiert. Fahr hin, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Angeln Pur.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## alisan (21. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hi Jessi.
Sprengringe sind die kleinen Dinger , die aussehen, wie geschrumpfte Ringe fürn Schlüsselbund.Tolle Erklärung ich weiß.#q
Ich würd hier auch Gewichte mit mindestens 100, vielleicht sogar über 200 Gramm einsetzen, da es sonst je nach Brandung nicht liegen bleibt.
Wenn es so nicht beißt, kann man versuchen, ab und zu mal das Blei bißchen antippen um Bewegung zu erzeugen.
Rute wäre fürs Grundangeln schon ne 3Meter gut, oder sogar mehr? Sie muß das Wurfgewicht halt gut abkönnen, hier mußt Du ja nicht nur das Grundblei/Gewicht sehen, sondern auch das Gewicht was noch so mitfliegt. 
Also Ködergewicht etc. Da ist die Rute schnell ausgelastet.
Bis 300 Gr. Wurfgewicht wären schon zu empfehlen.
Fürs Spinnfischen brauchst Du nicht so ne schwere, viele größere Wobbler liegen unter 100 Gramm. 
 Ich habe hier eine WFT Giga Jig die bis 150 Gramm geht. Mit der bin ich echt zufrieden, obwohl nur 2,70 Lang. Die andere ist eine Ron Thompson in 3 Meter Wurfgewicht -250 Gramm, die setz ich auch fürs Grundangeln ein, beide machen absolut Spaß.
Mfg


----------



## zulu (21. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hallo T-Starterin !

Fuerte ist klasse, da war ich als junger kerl ein paar mal zum fischen.
Der Kat in corallecho ist ein sehr guter tip, den gibt es schon sehr lange dort.

Aber du möchtest vom ufer fischen , das ist herrlich im sommer.

setz dich bitte in die felsen , dort wo es so tief ist wie deine rute lang ist.
Du brauchst lange ruten, also nimm die 3m zum stippen der köderfische mit, die silberlinge gehen auf brotteig in etwa 1-2 m tiefe. nimm kleine silberne brassenhaken.
damit kannst du auch auf grund mit posenmontage mit schneckenköder die leckeren brassen erwischen. ...kleine karpfenhaken , schwarz grösse 8 ...2-3 gramm pose. Anfüttern mit brotsardinenmatsch !!! wichtig.

Für die großen am ufer nimm deine 270er rute und montiere sie wie eine hechtrute.
Ein weiches , geschmeidiges stahlvorfach, nicht zu dick, einen drilling und da muß der köder *lebend !!!!* dran.
einen meter tief setzt du den , also oberflächennah.
Du bist ja nicht im sentimentalistenstaat D. Ich hoffe du kriegst das hin. 
Willst du mit pose fischen , dann reicht opas alter hechtkorken, den hast du bestimmt mitgeerbt.

Ich *gebe dir jetzt den ultimativen tip* ..... nimm  voll aufgeblasene luftballons als pose und gehe da hin wo der wind ablandig ist .

Der ballon treibt mit dem wind deinen lebendköder hinaus... gib schnur.....50...100 meter dann kommt der raubfisch und packt zu...der ballon platzt beim biss.. geiler bissanzeiger ... *Plopp*.
so habe ich dort räuber ala pecherey ( bluefish) und sierra ( bonito... ist delikatesse... ) erwischt.
Rolle nicht zu machen, der fisch zieht sofort ab.
Immer fleißig weiterfüttern mit hartem weissbrot, das lockt allerhand fisch, kleine und große.
Die hechtrolle für diese angelei darf mit mono bespult sein.
Abends das gerät immer schön abduschen.

Schau wo einheimische sitzen und ganz genau hin was die machen.....

|bla:|bla:|bla: 

#h

z.


----------



## Ines (21. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Luftballon! Den merke ich mir mal für andere Gelegenheiten.


----------



## alisan (22. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Danke @ Zulu
das mit dem Luftballon ist für mich ebenso neu, werde es bei Gelegenheit probieren!
Danke dafür. Gruß


----------



## Dorschknaller (22. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Jallo jessi,

bin vor 2 Jahren mit dem Schlauch Boot auf Bonitos angeln gegangen.
Habe 3 schöne Bonitos gefangen. Organisiert wurde das von einer Surfschule
http://watersports-fuerteventura.com/?com=&lang=AL

Man fährt mit max 2 pers. aufs Meer. Koste ca.25€ -30@/Pers. (von 10:00Uhr bis 13:00 Uhr) Keine abzocke. Hat super spaß gemacht.
Kajakangeln geht auch. Es gibt einen Rutenhalter am Boot. einfach Angelrute einstecken und lospaddeln.


----------



## Jessi83 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hei, 

ihr seid echt klasse! Vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps! Ich muss das alles mal sammeln und mir überlegen, was ich will.

Vom Boot aus angeln möchte ich nicht. Von diesen Touren hab ich gehört (Kajak-Angeln / Big Game etc.), spricht mich aber nicht so an. Möchte lieber auf eigene Faust vom Ufer aus angeln. Hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich beim Schnorcheln mit ner Schnur in der Hand angeln kann, das wäre bestimmt witzig, wenn man den Biss nicht nur spürt, sondern auch unter Wasser sieht ^^ Auf Mallorca haben die Fische (ich glaub es waren Weißbrassen) mir Brot aus der Hand gefressen beim Schnorcheln. In Deutschland wäre sowas nicht erlaubt, aber wie sieht das auf den Kanaren aus?

Ansonsten wie gesagt, tolle, tolle Tipps, werde bestimmt in den nächsten Wochen noch die ein oder andere Frage haben 

Und ja, ich geb nach dem Urlaub Bescheid, mache Fotos und Videos.

LG Jessi


----------



## Jessi83 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Huhu!

Wollt mich mal wieder melden. Hab jetzt erstmal ein bischen geshoppt, für 40 Euro Sachen eingekauft, nachdem ich eure Tipps nochmal ausgedruckt und mitgeschleppt habe ;-) 





- Pose 12g
- Pose 4+2g
- 2x 60g Blei
- 1x 180g Blei
- 3x 12g Blei
- 10x Drillinge Größe 10
- 10 x Drillinge Größe 1
- 10 x Sprengringe 5,5 mm, 40kg
- 10 m 1x19 Edelstahlvorfach 15 kg Tragkraft
- Blinker 30g
- Blinker 22g
- Blinker 20g
- Wobbler 10 cm Barsch 

Außerdem hab ich bei Lidl im Angebot acht verschiedene monofile Schnüre gekauft (von 0,2 mm / 3,1 kg bis 0,45 mm / 14 kg). Und verschiedene Vorfachhaken-Sets (von Größe 12 mit 2,6 kg Tragkraft bis Größe 2 mit 8,4 kg Tragkraft).

Wasserkugel und Wirbel müsste ich da haben, das einzige was mir noch einfällt was ich noch brauche ist nen Posenstopper für die Durchlaufpose. 
Oder hab ich noch was vergessen? |kopfkrat
Vielleicht noch was fürn Paternostersystem, man darf ja auf Fuerte drei Haken pro Angel verwenden. Oder macht das vom Felsen aus wenig Sinn? Drei Haken unter ner Pose? Braucht man dafür nen Paternoster, oder geht das auch anders?

Liebe Grüße
Jessi


----------



## N00blikE05 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Nimm ma noch paar Buttsysteme mit. Hab ich auf Cran Canaria bzw. Lanzarote gemacht. Lief auch ganz gut. 

Keine Baracudas essen! Manche sind giftig manche nicht. Wie Russisch Roulett.


----------



## Jessi83 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Oh ernsthaft? Hab zu Giftfischen auf den Kanaren nur Petermännchen und  Rochen gefunden (wegen der Giftstacheln), dachte essen könne man dort  alles #t
Hab aber grad mal gegooglet, bei wiki steht, dass Barracudas an sich  zwar nicht giftig sind, aber als Fische am Ende der Nahrungskette viele  Giftstoffe anreichern, wohl ähnlich wie Muscheln... ?

Gibts dort viele Plattfische? Davon hab ich nämlich bisher wiederum  nicht viel gelesen. Wie sieht denn ein fängiges Buttsystem aus? Gibt es  ja mit Perlen und ohne und die Haken müssen lange Schenkel haben wegen  des seitlichen Mauls? Und wie führt man ein Buttsystem? Ich liebe Butt! Wäre toll, wenn ich dort große Tiere zum Verzehr fangen könnte!

Ach sagt mal... bei dem Kram den ich zusammengestellt habe müssten doch  eigentlich Sprengringe bis 15 kg ausreichen, macht doch keinen Sinn,  wenn die stärker sind als das Vorfach, oder? Kann mir jemand nen Tipp  geben, wo ich vernünftige her bekomme? Die, welche ich gekauft habe,  taugen nichts. Hab nach 30 Minuten Gefummel mit Schraubendreher und  Spitzzange endlich den ersten Sprengring am Blinker gehabt, der aber  komplett verbogen war und außerdem auch nicht mehr wirklich Spiel hat  und - so füchte ich - die Laufeigenschaft sehr beeinflussen wird.


----------



## N00blikE05 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Ich hab ganz normale Buttsysteme gehabt, die man einfach kaufen kann mit weißen Perlen und einem farbigen bzw. silbernen Blättchen. Einfach am Wirbel anknoten und mit einem ca. 80gr gewicht beschweren. Evtl. Krallenblei je nachdem wie stark die Strömung da ist. Einfach reinwerfen und auf Spanung halten. Irgendwann zuppelts. Köder eignet sich super Kalmar oder einfache Garnelen. 

Gruß


----------



## Jessi83 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Huhu!

Ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob mir jemand sagen kann, wo ich stabilie, gute Sprengringe her bekommen, die die Laufeigenschaft des Blinkers nicht beeinflussen, sich nicht verbiegen beim Aufziehen und mindestens 15 kg Tragkraft haben.

Und kann man auf Fuerte Plattfische fangen? 

LG


----------



## Jefferson (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hi,

nur mal so warum möchtest du an einem blinker einen sprengring haben? , an blinkern sind normaler weise immer welche dran, sonst nimmst du einfach ein karabiener den du in die vorhängende Öse des Wobblers hängst  - damit hatte ich noch nie probleme


----------



## pkbenny (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Barrakudas sind wenn überhaupt erst gefährlich beim Verspeisen wenn sie größer sind. Kleinere Exemplare sollen sehr schmackhaft sein. Aber ab 3 Kilo aufwärts würde ich vorsichtshalber vom Verzehr abraten...

HIer noch ein paar Infos:
http://fischen.segeln.net/giftige_fische/

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Jessi83 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*



Jefferson schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nur mal so warum möchtest du an einem blinker einen sprengring haben? , an blinkern sind normaler weise immer welche dran, sonst nimmst du einfach ein karabiener den du in die vorhängende Öse des Wobblers hängst  - damit hatte ich noch nie probleme



Da wurde mir doch im Thread hier zu geraten, weil die Original-Sprengringe nicht die Tragkraft haben, wehrhaften Meeresfischen stand zu halten.
Das Original wäre mir natürlich lieber, aber wieviel halten die?


----------



## ehrwien (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

heho zusammen, werde auch nach Fuerte fliegen, in einer Woche schon, daher bringe ich meine Fragen einfach mal hier mit unter, wenn das okay ist.. (wenn nicht, bitte Meldung an Moderator, dass er das verschieben kann).




 Und zwar zuallererst zur Lizenz:
Hab mich da soweit schon etwas reingelesen, ~15€, #3 (vom Ufer aus; nicht Boot- oder Harpune [*Categoria 3: Angeln von Land aus und vom Boot aus ohne Schleppangeln* (14,38 Euro)  ”Pesca Recreativa de Superficie, bote sin curricánbote sin curricán.”]), gilt für 3 Jahre,..soll man kriegen in: 
- Puerto Del Rosario/Bezirksregierung
- Gran Tarajal/Pesca y agricultura

Soweit, so gut. Ist allerdings ne Pauschalreise nach zwischen Morro Jable und Marabu. D.h. Puerto del Rosario fällt total flach, und Gran Tarajal sind auch einige km. Haben nicht vor, nen Mietwagen anzuschaffen. Gibts da ne passable Busverbindung nach Gran Tarajal (was würde das kosten?)? Habe nämlich wenig Lust, nen Urlaubstag für Busfahren draufgehen zu lassen.
Gibts in Morro noch ne Möglichkeit, an den Schein zu kommen?
​
Zur Angelstelle:
Am Strand angeln ist ja aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht erlaubt. Wie siehts denn in Morro aus mit Stellen? Zwischen Strand und Hafen gibts nen Abschnitt, der nicht so einladend zum Baden aussieht, geht da was? Oder HINTERM Hafen (westlich)? Im Hafen selbst eigentlich nur ungerne...
​
Zum Gerät:
Habe ne alte Tele-Rute von ~3m, auf der keinerlei Hinweise mehr zu sehen sind bezüglich WG etc., die mir aber schon stabil aussieht Richtung ~50g+ Werd sie die Tage mal austesten, was man damit noch werfen kann...

Rolle hab ich ne aaaalte Shakespeare mit Schnur, die ich vor ein paar Jahren mal in Norwegen mithatte. Die Schnur ist also ne dicke gelbe Monofile, die wohl eher Richtung pilken geht. Wurde dunkel gelagert und ist trotz des Alters noch top in Schuss. Bremse der Rolle läuft meines Erachtens auch noch. Könnte vlt. als Ersatz noch ne 4000er mit 30er Mono mitnehmen.
​
Zwecks Montagen/Technik/Köder hab ich an Wasserkugeln gedacht, mit Brot/Krabben/KöFi...? an Vorfachschnur (welche Stärke? Standardmäßig mit Stahl?), Haken (welche Größe?)?
Vlt. auch ein paar Grundbleie (wieviel g?)

Und MeFo-Blinker wie auch Jessi sich schon gekauft hat. 


​Würde mich über ein paar Rückmeldungen freuen, ob ich mit dem Gerät in der Gegend was an den Haken bekommen kann und auch wies mit dem Angelschein aussieht #h


----------



## überläufer87 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

sry wenn ich das sage , aber die ringe zu tauschen , macht meiner Meinung nach nur sinn wenns zu big/ little biggen geht . mit den deutschen blinker-sprengringenn solltest du schon fische bis 5-6 kg locker drillen können. ich fang ja auf deutsche blinker/kleine wobbler ab und an nen kleinen wels von 1m . nun kann man die kampstärke nicht vergleichen . zum jiggen im meer ist es pflicht allerdings mit der ausrüstung eh nicht machbar und du willst ja nur ein bisschen " spaß" am felsen / strand haben wenn ich das so richtig gelesen hab hier.


----------



## Jessi83 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hallo Ehrwien!

Na da sind wir ja fast gleichzeitig auf Fuerte, wir fliegen am 5.6 für zwei Wochen und kommen in Costa Calma unter, liegt kurz vor Morro Jable. Wie lange bleibt ihr?

Das einfachste an den Schein zu kommen wird wohl sein, ihn am Anreisetag in Puerto del Rosario zu holen, der Flughafen ist nämlich ganz in der Nähe von dem Ort. Gibt sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, vom Flughafen aus mit Bus oder Taxi in die Stadt zu fahren und sich den Schein dort zu holen. Aber ob der Transfer vom Flughafen zum Hotel dann noch geht? Den hast du denke ich mal mitgebucht.
Dass es in Morro Jable eine Möglichkeit gibt, den Schein zu kaufen, habe ich noch nicht gehört. Allerdings wusste ich das mit Gran Tarajal bis jetzt auch noch nicht. 

Im Hafen von Morro Jable ist das Angeln soweit ich gelesen habe nicht erlaubt. Dort stehen wohl auch entsprechende Schilder. Aber es gibt wohl in der Nähe vom Hafen Stellen zum Angeln, die jedoch nicht ganz ungefährlich sein sollen. Ich werde Morro Jable auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren, da es in Costa Calma noch weniger Möglichkeiten gibt.
Sehr gute Angelstellen soll es westlich von Morro Jable geben, wenn man mit einem Jeep die Küste weiter entlang fährt und dort von den Felsen angelt. Fällt aber für euch auch weg, wenn ihr kein Auto habt.

@ überläufer. Danke für die Antwort. Naja, dann lass ich das mit den Ringen. Ich glaube die Schwachstelle sind am Ende eh meine Knoten. Die sind nämlich bei Hängern im Mittellandkanal immer das erste, was sich löst. 
Wobei... welche Knoten sollte man für solche Geschichten eigentlich nehmen? Reicht der verbesserte Clinch-Knoten für das Anbinden von Vorfächern und Blinkern aus?


----------



## ehrwien (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

hey Jessi, am 9.6. geht unser Rückflug. Hin gehts Samstag Nachmittag... also abgesehen vom Transfer, den wir dann nicht mehr kriegen würden, glaube ich nicht, dass die am Samstag Abend auch auf haben...
werde mich mal an unsere Reiseleitung wenden, ob die da was machen kann. Und wenn nicht, selbst in den Bus nach Gran Tarajal und mich dort umsehen... 

Westlich von Morro werde ich mich wohl so oder so dann nach Angelstellen umsehen, notfalls halt mit dem Bus bis Morro, zu Fuß oder mit nem Fahrrad... 

Ein paar MeFo-Blinker sind besorgt, 2 Rollen und Ruten mit Schnur sind zur Mitnahme bestimmt, Einzelteile noch raussuchen und dann mal schauen, was so an den Haken geht


----------



## ehrwien (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

ok, Reise ist vorbei, geangelt wurde letztlich quasi gar nicht. 

Die Angelerlaubnis jedenfalls gabs in Gran Tarajal. Dorthin sind wir mit dem Bus, von unserm Hotel aus 4,50€ pro Person für die ~40km. In Gran Tarajal angekommen, sind wir erstmal zur Tankstelle gegenüber und haben uns dort erkundigt, wo wir die "pesca y agricultura" denn finden können. So ganz kam unser Anliegen wohl nicht durch, aber nach dem nächsten Brocken "licencia para pescar" hat die gute Frau uns verstanden und den Weg erklärt. Vom Bushalt aus quer nach links die Tankstelle,



quer nach rechts die Behörde.


Einfach über die Straße, quer über den Parkplatz und dort, wo der Lieferwagen steht, links durchs Tor. Treppe hoch und da ist ein kleines Büro, in dem 3 Leute saßen. Dort bekommt man dann die Anträge und Einzahlungsbelege in mehrfacher Ausführung ausgehändigt. 
Der nächste Weg führt an der Tankstelle und dem nebenliegenden Supermarkt vorbei, über die Straße zur Bank (Caja de Canarias), wo man pro Angelerlaubnis knapp 15€ zahlen muss. Direkt rechts am Eingang ne Nummer ziehen für ich glaube "Caja", halt den Bargeldschalter rechts. Dort bekommt man dann per Stempel die Einzahlung bestätigt, womit man die Straße noch etwas weiter muss, an einem Angelladen vorbei zum "Oficina"


wo man noch einen Stempel bekommt. Was man dann noch zurückbekommt, ist die vorläufige Angelerlaubnis; die "richtige" (Schein gilt ja für 3 Jahre) bekommt man dann wohl zugeschickt. 

Waren zweimal in Morro (Bus vom Hotel: 1,30€/pP) an der Hafeneinfahrt bzw. noch weiter in der Bucht dahinter(war Ebbe; bei Flut ist die Stelle nicht bis hinten so gut zugänglich), aber so wirklich Spaß gemacht hats bei dem Wind nicht, den einen Tag hab ich mir auch nen kleinen Zug geholt, laufende Nase und tränende Augen am Tag danach waren die Folge. Dazu kam, dass meine liebste auch nicht soviel Spaß hatte und schnell gelangweilt war... 

Hab nur vor den Füßen ne Wasserkugel mit dem kleinsten Haken bestückt, den ich mitgenommen hatte (10er), und es mit Brot bzw. Mais versucht. Sofort kam zwischen den Steinen der Hafenmauer die Meute hervorgeschossen und stürzte sich auf den hinabgleitenden Köder. 
Brot und der Dosen-Mais waren aber zu weich und der Haken wahrscheinlich auch zu groß für die kleinen. Am besten war dann ne klitzekleine Kugel gekneteten Brotes oder kleine Maiskörner, die schon ne Weile in der Sonne getrocknet sind. Von den vielen Bissen konnte ich dann in ein paar Stunden vlt. ein halbes Dutzend Pez Verde(Meerpfau)? fangen und habe ansonsten über meinen Haken nur gefüttert |rolleyes


Vlt. war neben dem zu großen Haken und den zu weichen Ködern auch das Gebiss der kleinen dafür verantwortlich, dass der Haken nicht fassen konnte, weil sie den Köder einfach abknabberten


Jedenfalls hingen sie, wenn sie denn hingen, sehr spitz. Die wohl Fula Negra/Seargentfisch (Bild per Google-Bildersuche) die auch um den Hakenköder herumschwammen, haben nicht ein mal gebissen. Ein älterer Spanier hat davon aber wohl auch welche gefangen.

Einmal hab ich ne Gruppe von 3 - wie ich schätze - Barrakudas gesehen, die in den Hafen hineinschwommen. Auch andere größere und kleinere Fische in größeren und kleineren Gruppen sind zwar vorbeigeschwommen, aber für Brot und Mais haben sie sich dann nicht interessiert.

Einer der beiden Angelausflüge hat am Strand hinterm Hafen geendet, als ich den Fehler machte und etwas ins Meer lief und von dort angeln wollte. Denn schon nach wenigen Minuten habe ich erschrocken aufgeschrien (Freundin: "Das hat der ganze Strand gehört") und bin hektisch aus dem Wasser gerannt, weil ein plötzliches Brennen am Fuß nichts gutes verhieß. Eine Feuerqualle hat mich ganz seicht an der offenen Stelle meiner Strandschuhe(Neopren) erwischt. Es brannte kurz, vlt. 5-10 Minuten, und schwoll weiß an, etwa in Größe der Blutgefäße auf meinem Fuß. Der dort angelnde Spanier riet mir, einen Arzt aufzusuchen, woraufhin wir eingepackt und uns auf den Weg gemacht haben. Wollten allerdings nicht zum Arzt, sondern zur Apotheke, die aber gerade Siesta hatte... da ich keinerlei Schmerzen mehr verspürte, sind wir dann einfach ins Hotel, wo ich am nächsten Tag den dort hostierenden Arzt fragte, ob man da noch was machen müsste. Hat was von Anti-Histaminika erzählt, die wohl helfen würden, aber das bei mir sei so klein, dass das wohl nicht nötig sei. 
Die weiß geschwollenen Stellen (gegen die Schwellung halfen schon Socken) färbten sich später rot und das wars dann auch. Naja, fast. Etwa eine Woche später juckte die Stelle plötzlich wie Hulle, sowas kann man sich schonmal gut blutig kratzen... und das blöde ist auch noch, dass es umso mehr juckt, je mehr man kratzt #c


Naja, das wars von meinen Angelversuchen auf Fuerte dieses Jahr. 

Würde mich über nen großen Bericht mit vielen Fischbildern von dir freuen, Jessi!


----------



## Jessi83 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Huhu!

Hach ja, von mir gibts gar nicht viel zu erzählen... sind seit gestern wieder zu Hause. 

Ich muss gestehen, ich war schlicht und ergreifend zu faul (nicht zu geizig), mir eine Angellizenz zu holen und hab mich einfach mal so auf die Felsen gestellt. Und zwar in einer kleinen Bucht bei La Lajita, wo ein Einheimischer vom Boot aus angelte. Links wurde die Bucht durch einen weiten Felsvorsprung begrenzt mit großen Felsen und Felsplatten etwa 1 Meter über dem Wasserspiegel. Dort bin ich relativ weit nach vorn geklettert, war dann weiter draußen als der Fischer und machte da ein paar Würfe.

Habs zuerst mit einem 10er-Haken und Brotkügelchen versucht. Nach ein paar Probewürfen hatte ich auch raus, wie ich es schaffe, dass das Brot länger als 2 Sekunden am Haken bleibt. Habe die Schnur mit einem Schrotblei beschwert einfach direkt vor dem Felsen abgesenkt (ohne Schnur abzurollen, nur durch Senken der Rutenspitze).
Viele kleine Fische (überwiegend Meerpfauen und Neon Riffbarsche) stürzten sich auf das Brot, aber ich konnte keinen fangen. Der Haken wird zu groß gewesen sein, aber ich wollte keine kleinen Fische fangen. Mein Freund hatte keine Lust, mir den ganzen Tag beim Angeln zuzugucken, deswegen schieden die kleinen Fischies auch als Köderfische aus, sonst hätte ich es evtl. mal mit Fischstreifen an der Hornhechtpose versucht.

Nach etwa 20 erfolglosen Minuten und ein weg geknetetes Brötchen später wechselte ich auf die Meeräschenmethode, obwohl ich weder beim Schnorcheln noch von den Felsen aus Meeräschen gesehen hatte. Also gut gefüllte, transparente Wasserkugel, langes Vorfach mit vier 10er-Drillingen und ne dicke Baguettescheibe dazwischen. Das Ganze hab ich dann mit Rückenwind weit ausgeworfen und gewartet. Das Brot schwamm, keine Chance, dass es unterging. Ich holte mehrmals langsam ein, und drückte das inzwischen eingeweichte Baguette enger zusammen, in der Hoffnung, dass es mal absinkt, aber es wollte nicht.
Viele kleine Fische stellten dem Brotbrocken nach, erfreuten sich vermutlich an abbröckelnden Brotflocken, aber keiner traute sich an das Schwimmbrot heran.
Einmal hatte ich drei große Fische als Nachläufer bis an den Felsen heran. Ich glaube es waren Eidechsenfische, aber schon größere Exemplare, vielleicht Aulopus filamentosus.

Schließlich gab ich die Versuche mit dem Brot auf, mein Freund drängelte zum Aufbruch und anderen Köder hatte ich leider nicht dabei. Ich versuchte dann noch ein paar Würfe mit einem schlanken Blinker, immer schön mit Rückenwind, dann packte ich ein.

In der Zwischenzeit hatte sich ganz in meiner Nähe ein weiterer einheimischer Angler einen Angelplatz auf den Felsen gesucht. Ein sehr netter Mensch, der leider kein Wort deutsch oder englisch konnte und ich hab ein paar Worte mit ihm auf Spanisch gewechselt. Ich hab in den vergangenen Wochen ein bischen Spanisch gelernt und für die Basics reichte es. Zumindest konnte ich verstehen, was er sagte und darauf antworten. 
Er fragte, ob ich etwas gefangen hatte und ich sagte nein. Dann sagte er irgendwas, das ich nicht verstand, und ich sagte "no entiendo" (ich verstehe nicht). Daraufhin fragte er, ob ich Deutsche sei, und ich sagte "si". Nach einer kurzen Pause sagte ich dann "Estudio Espanol quatre semanas" (ich lerne Spanisch [seit] vier Wochen). Er sagte daraufhin, dass ich schon recht gut Spanisch spreche, dafür dass ich es erst so kurz lerne und ich bedankte mich. Dann wünschte ich ihm noch viel Glück "buena suerte", er mir ebenfalls und dann packte ich ein und verließ die Felsen.
Die Einheimischen verwendeten übrigens irre große, schwarze Haken und irgendeinen Teig. Der Fischer auf dem Boot zog ab und zu mal einen kleinen Fisch (einen Neon-Riffbarsch konnte ich erkennen) aus dem Wasser, aber viel Erfolg hatte er nicht.

Ich hab dann noch einen Angler rechts vom Strand in Morro Jable gesehen, er angelte mit Paternostersystem und kleinem Grundblei zwischen den flaschen Felsen am Strand, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Außerdem sah ich nördlich von Caleta de Fuste auf den Felsen einige Angler, ob sie etwas fingen, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber dort scheint das Wasser unter den Felsen tiefer zu sein, evtl. könnte man es dort nochmal versuchen.

In Corralejo am Hafen waren drei Einheimische von Gran Canaria, die einen Ausflug nach Fuerte machten. Sie angelten Köderfische, ich glaube mit Tintenfischbeinen, um damit später größere Fische zu fangen. Was genau sie für Zielfische hatten konnte ich leider nicht in Erfahrung bringen, weil mein Spanisch und deren Englisch einfach zu schlecht waren.

In einem kleine Fischerort mit Minimole nahe Gran Tarajal hab ich außerdem direkt an der Mole sehr viele kleine und auch einige große Fische gesehen. Das könnte Meeräschen gewesen sein, vielleicht auch größere Goldstriemen.

Das mit der Qualle ist ja blöd gelaufen, Ehrwien. Ich war in den 15 Tagen jeden Tag im Wasser, habe lange Strandspaziergänge gemacht, war schnorcheln, und ich habe in der gesamten Zeit nicht eine einzige Qualle gesehen. Zum Glück, seit einer unangenehmen Begegnung auf Malle hab ich echt Schiss vor den Viechern. 

Und ja, der Wind war nervig, was mit ein Grund war, dass ich nur einmal angeln war. Bei Rückenwind hatte ich Angst, dass mich eine Böe von den Felsen fegt und bei Gegenwind braucht mans ja gar nicht erst zu versuchen. Dort wo ich geangelt habe kam der Wind schräg von hinten, sodass ich ihn nutzen konnte, aber sonst...#c

Wir wollten dann noch ne Kajak-Angeltour mit machen, aber der Veranstalter riet uns ab, aufgrund des starken Wellengangs wäre nur eine Angeltour mit dem Motorboot möglich gewesen, aber das wollten wir nicht.

Kann deswegen leider keine Fotos von geangelten Fischies zeigen, aber es war trotzdem ein ganz toller Urlaub! :vik:


----------



## Jessi83 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass ich die drei Nachläuferfische beim Schnorcheln vor die Kamera bekommen habe. Es sind wohl doch keine Eidechsenfische. Aber was ist es dann? Erkennt es jemand?

Ich meine die größeren dunklen mit gelbem Kopf, die sich halb schlängelnd fortbewegen und im linken Videobereich zu sehen sind.

Klick zum Video


----------



## Smallgame (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

schwer zu sagen aber sie bewegen sich wie schleimfische


----------



## JENSP. (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hallo zusammen,
aufmerksam habe ich Eure Berichte gelesen. Ich fische ausschließlich mit der Fliege und bei zu starken Wind mit der Spinnrute. Meine Mutter wohnt in der Nähe von Malaga und ich habe eine Spanische Licenz : Licencia De Pesca Maritima De Recreo De Clase 1 . 
Diese ist in Andalusien gültig, fürs Meer, aber gilt diese auch fürs Meer auf Fuerteventura|kopfkrat?????????
Hat da jemand eine Idee?
Vielen Dank
Gruß  JENSP.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Jessi83@ wie teuer ist den die Kajak-Angeltour, ist rute ,rolle ,köder dabei oder sollte man sein eigenes zeug mit nehmen??


ich bin ab dem 12.08-19.08  in tarajalejo, im meeres angeln kenne ich mich null aus würds aber gern mal versuchen.


----------



## Jessi83 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hi!

Den genauen Preis weiß ich nicht mehr genau, ich glaube es hing 35 Euro (Orientierungspreis) dran und sollte bei Buchung über eine Agentur dann 40 Euro kosten. Aber wie gesagt hat die Tour wegen zu starkem Wellengang nicht stattgefunden, und ich fand es sehr fair, dass man uns da nicht übers Ohr gehaut hat.

Ausrüstung alles im Preis drin.

Google mal nach Watersports Fuerteventura, die bieten sowas an. Gibt aber glaube ich mehrere Anbieter.

LG Jessi


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Jessi83@ dank dir , wens geht werd ich mal so ne toure machen 
wie war das wetter ,kennst du den ort wo ich hin geh? 
wie siehts da mit stränden aus ?  bin das erste mal dort


----------



## Jessi83 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hi!

Das Wetter auf Fuerte ist meistens sehr sonnig und sehr, sehr windig. Nimm auf jeden Fall Sonneschutzfaktor 50 mit und creme dich auch bei dicker Wolkendecke ein, denn das haben wir nicht gewusst, dass man sich auch bei geschlossenen Wolken böse verbrennen kann. Hat bei uns keine drei Stunden gedauert.
Durch den Wind merkt man die Hitze nicht, also vorsicht!

Hmmm... ich möchte deine Urlaubsvorfreude nicht trüben, aber in Tarajalejo war ich nur ganze 5 Minuten, weil ich den Ort total furchtbar fand. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, gab es nur ein einziges Hotel, direkt am Strand, der Rest vom Ort schien mehr oder weniger tot. Der Strand selber zählt zu einem der wenigen schwarzen Strände von Fuerte und ist stark mit Kies durchsetzt. Als wir dort waren war die Uferpromenade eine Baustelle, ich denke die wird bis August aber fertig sein. In der Bucht bei Tarajalejo findet u.a. Windsurf-Unterricht und SUP (Stand-up-Paddeling) statt.

Mein Tipp um deinen Urlaub "zu retten": Nimm dir für den gesamten Zeitraum ein Auto (am besten direkt ab Flughafen, Payless-Car kann ich da empfehlen, vorher im Internet buchen) und fahr zu den Stränden von Costa Calma und Jandia im Süden. Die sind feinsandig, weiß und man kann 20 km lang geradeaus laufen. In Jandia gibts eine lange Shoppingmeile und da ist einiges mehr los als in Tarajalejo.
In Morro Jable (direkt neben Jandia) gibt es viele gute Restaurants und man soll man am Hafen außerdem gut angeln können. 

Ach und wenn du das erste Mal auf Fuerte bist: Sei nicht geschockt über die Landschaft. Fuerte ist eine Sand- und Steinwüste, die einzigen Palmen wachsen in den Hotelanlagen oder Ortschaften.

Auf jeden Fall empfehlen kann ich einen Tag den Oasis Park. Das ist ein wunderschön angelegter Tier- und Kakteengarten.

Und wenn du dann ein Auto hast schau dir auch den Norden an. Corralejo und El Cotillo sind sehenswert. In Corralejo waren auch ein paar Angler im Hafen, haben aber nur KöFis gefangen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen!

LG Maggie


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

danke dir für die tips.

ist es nicht billiger, ein auto direckt vor ort zu buchen??

kam nämlich in stern tv vor 2 tagen(preisvergleich).

wie war das beu euch mit dem benzin,beckommt ihr ihn leer und müsst ihn voll abgeben .

oder habt ihr in voll beckommen, und musstet ihr ihn wieder voll abgeben??


im ausland ist das leider nicht so geregelt wie hier.


zwecks angeln:
 eigenes zeug möchte ich nicht mitnehmen,haben gesagt bade urlaub deswegen die anfrage mit dem kajakangeln


----------



## "Rutenkiller" (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Servus Carphunter,

also ich hab meinen Mietwagen von hier aus gebucht und war sehr zufrieden. 
Ob es preislich einen Unterschied macht wenn du ihn vor Ort buchst kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen.|kopfkrat 
Denke aber nicht, dass es so viel ausmacht.

Also unser Mietwagen war bei Abholung 3/4 voll und sollte auch so wieder abgegeben werden. 
Aber da brauchst dir keinen Kopf zu machen, denn der Sprit auf Fuerte ist relativ günstig.

Was auch immer nen Ausflug wert ist, ist der Markt in Jandia.
Ich glaub der ist immer Donnerstags von 9-14 Uhr.


----------



## Jessi83 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hi!

Ich habe den Bericht auch gesehen. Was sie dabei aber verschwiegen habe ist, dass es vor Ort gerade in der Hauptsaison manchmal schwer ist, einen Wagen zu bekommen. Außerdem ist man bei Ankunft meist so euphorisch, dass man nicht richtig zwischen den Zeilen liest und wichtige Klauseln bzgl. Versicherungen etc. überliest.

Wenn man vorher im Internet bucht, dann hat man zu 99,9% das Auto sicher (nicht zu 100%, weil es eigentlich keine Buchung, sondern nur eine Reservierung ist) und kann sich alles in Ruhe durchlesen.Bei Payless ist das schöne, dass man das Auto direkt am Flughafen abholen und auch wieder dort abgeben kann. Der Schalter ist in der Ankunfthalle neben den Gepäckbändern.

Wir haben den Wagen zu 1/4 voll bekommen und mussten ihn mit gleicher Füllung wieder abgeben. Wir mussten auch keine Kaution hinterlegen und alles ging ohne Kreditkarte, was uns wichtig war. Alle wichtigen Versicherungen waren inclusive. 
Es gibt wohl noch etwas günstigere Anbieter, wenn man mit Kreditkarte eine Kaution hinterlegen kann (haben was von TopCar gehört, die sind auch am Flughafen). 
Sonst einfach mal suchen, und immer auf Versicherung etc. achten. 

Achja... man darf in der Regel nur befestigte Wege fahren. Darauf auf jeden Fall achten, sonst verfällt der Versicherungsschutz. Das Straßennetz ist aber überwiegend sehr gut ausgebaut.

Und Verkehrsregeln vorher mal googlen. Kann dort sehr teuer werden.

LG Maggie


----------



## Jessi83 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Was mir zu diesem Kajakangeln noch einfällt: Es handelt sich dabei übrigens um Schleppangeln. Also Angel raus und paddeln, bis etwas beißt. Kann also anstrengend werden :g


----------



## Jessi83 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hei,  

wie war der Urlaub auf Fuerte? Erzähl mal was 

LG Jessi


----------



## JENSP. (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hallo zusammen,
ich war über Sylwester in Costa Calma, leider hat es mit der Kajaktour nicht geklappt. 2x wurde es verschoben wegen Wind und Strömmung. Sehr Schade.
Fischen war ich trotzdem , beim großen Steinriff am Ortsanfang. Mit der Fliege konnte ich nur ein paar kleine Fische fangen die ich nicht kannte. Mit Blinker aufm Riff ging es besser, ne Barschart , Eidechsenfische und irgend welche Makrelenartige die ne Menge Dampf hatten. Das mit dem Kajak muß aber noch probiert werden.
Gruß JENS


----------



## Toller-Hecht-Timo (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hört sich toll an. Fotos davon? Weiter so...


----------



## Marvster (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Hallo jensp
Wollte Anfang Februar auch nach fuerte
Und neben sonnenbaden auch etwas angeln 
würde mich über einen genaueren Bericht sehr freuen 
Bin nähmlich noch skeptisch ob es sich überhaupt lohnt dort zu angeln
Von wirklichen Speise Fischen war hier ja bislang noch nix zu lesen
Wäre über jegliche Info sehr froh 
Petri ✌


----------



## JENSP. (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*



Toller-Hecht-Timo schrieb:


> Hört sich toll an. Fotos davon? Weiter so...


Hallo Timo,
nur mit der Handycamera, mal schauen ob ich 1 anhängen kann
Gruß JENS


----------



## JENSP. (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*



Marvster schrieb:


> Hallo jensp
> Wollte Anfang Februar auch nach fuerte
> Und neben sonnenbaden auch etwas angeln
> würde mich über einen genaueren Bericht sehr freuen
> ...



Hallo Marvster,
den Schein gibt es in Port Rosario
je nachdem wo Du wohnst brauchst Du zum Fischen wie überall strukturierten Untergrund. Ich habe auf all meinen Urlauben eine 5-teilige Spinnrute und eine 4-teilige Fliegenrute dabei. 
Lohnen?? Muß sich immer alles lohnen. Ich habe jeden Morgen einen lohnenden Sonnenaufgang erlebt und dazu noch den einen oder anderen Fisch gefangen. Über das Verspeisen der Fische hab ich mir keine Gedanken gemacht, der Einzelhaken saß so gut (bei allen) das sie wieder schwimmen konnten.
Viel Spaß im Februar
JENS


----------



## koni13 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Anfängerin sucht Tipps für Fuerteventura*

Sehr gute Seite hierzu ist auch http://www.portal-de-canarias.com/html/angeln_kanaren.html

VG aus Fuerteventura !!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

